# sticky epoxy



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

for some reason on the last two rods i have wrapped the flex coat has not dryed all the way and i dont know what the hell is going on, and its not the mixing.i make surethe measurements are exact,any ideas


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you drying it in a temperature contolled environment?


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Are you using the same flex coat? maybe you got a bad batch. It can happen with everything else. Don't see why it couldn't happen to flexcoat.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Happened to me once on a repair job... I was sure that I mixed it properly... I mixed another small batch and re-applied. Problem solved.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

first time it happened to me i rewrapped it

called flexcoat and they told me to add part b first then part a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,never had a problem since


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

sounds like it is old


----------

